# Need help with wireless connection



## 05F1FIDDY (Feb 1, 2008)

I just moved in with my sister and brother in-law for awhile and i am trying to get my laptop connected to the internet. For some reason their cable modem is not compatable with my laptop. Their operating system on their computer is Windows XP Home edition and the operating system on my laptop is Vista. My question is, can i just not connect my laptop to their cable modem and just buy a wireless router for my laptop since it has a wireless card already built it. Sorry if this is in the wrong section. Thanks for the help.

Andrew


----------



## ll Kool Aid ll (Jul 22, 2006)

You would need to buy a wireless router to plug their cable modem into. Then your laptop should automatically pick up their network signal, and you should be set.


----------



## 05F1FIDDY (Feb 1, 2008)

do i need to install the router on their computer also?


----------



## ll Kool Aid ll (Jul 22, 2006)

You will need to have 2 ethernet cables. One cable will connect the DSL Modem to the "Internet" port on the router, and the other will go from the router to the PC, and your laptop will pick up the signal without the cable.


----------



## 05F1FIDDY (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks for the help. what router do you reccomend


----------



## ll Kool Aid ll (Jul 22, 2006)

The most common to me is a Linksys router. It has a new look, and it might be better than the older models I have.

```
[url]http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8741365&type=product&id=1202648529130[/url]

[url]http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8639967&type=product&id=1194054018722[/url]
```
Both are reasonably priced, and both will do the job.


----------

